# Curiousity Club at Living Bar, Brixton - house music with an 80s fancy dress theme!



## LizzieCurious (Jul 5, 2011)

*Curiousity Club we take the filthiest, roof-raising house music from show-stopping DJs and create uniquely themed events, where only the highest attention to detail is paid to ensure that our loyal, fun-loving, friendly crowd of party people have a smile on their face from start to finish * 


This coming saturday July 9th we commence our new monthly residency at the newly re-opened and re-furbished Living Bar in Brixton. Living has been at the centre of Brixton nightlife for more than a decade, making it something of a local institution. It has now been given a complete re-vamp with an incredible new sound-system, lighting and décor across both floors! We have hand-picked a line-up of DJs that we know will have you on the dancefloor all night long, taking you on a journey right through the spectrum of house music from funky and tech through to full on filthy roof-raising madness! 

At Curiousity Club we firmly believe the DJs should be going just as crazy as you kids on the dancefloor and we are very proud to present: 

LIZZIE CURIOUS - (SHEBANG!/Sick Vibez/Licked/Black Hole/Juicy) 
SO CALLED SCUMBAGS - (SouthCity/GRIN Recordings) 
THE PERSUADERS - (Stylus Records) 
SARAH HOLDER - (SHEBANG!) 
LAURA BROWN 
MIKE FRY (We The Speakers/Bootleg Social) 

♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥♪♥ 

_We got love for you, if you were born in the 80s... ;-) 
_
We do love a bit of a theme for Curiousity Club, so this party sees us taking a totally awesome trip down a day-glo coloured memory lane, to a time of rubix cubes, walkmans, shoulder pads, mullets, soda-streams and the most excellent adventures......'Hey You Guuuuys!'...it's the 80s! So fancy dress is welcomed (but optional of course): Material Girls, we're talking ra-ra skirts, legwarmers, pixie boots, lace gloves and all manner of electric neon accessories...Dudes - don your raybans, a skinny tie, roll up those jacket sleeves and get practising your wax-on wax-off dance moves. And if you want to come dressed as your favourite character from the 80s, we think that would be, like, totally rad ;-) 

We'll have retro 80s treats (blue slush puppies - no way! YES WAY!!!), sweets (we are bringing back Opal Fruits and Snickers) and surprises, with projectors showing some of the most iconic cartoons & films of the 80s for your visual pleasure. And lets not forget this was the decade that first brought us electro, house music and all night raves, so what theme could really be more fitting for a night dedicated to roof-raising house music? Room 2 sees Le Piscine celebrating their first birthday with the latest in techno, tech & deep house with the odd classic thrown in for good measure...expect the music to be bouncy, sexy and sometimes downright dirty! 

So get practicing your body popping, moonwalking and get into the groove...coz we pity the fool who misses out on this party ;-) 

♥♪♥ 

Curiousity Club at Living Bar 
Saturday 9th July 9pm - 4am 
FREE before 11pm 
2-4-1 on selected drinks before 11pm! 
£5 after 



More about our DJs: 
LIZZIE CURIOUS - (SHEBANG!/Sick Vibez/Licked/Black Hole/Juicy) Head honcho of Curiousity Club, international jet-setting DJ, in-demand vocalist/songwriter and occasional hula-hooper ;-) - her inimitable energy-filled house sets will always put a smile on your face and get your hands in the air! 

SO CALLED SCUMBAGS - (SouthCity/GRIN Recordings) Purveyors of the finest house music and the brains behind the hugely successful Southcity events, this dynamic duo consistently smash the main rooms of London's biggest clubs and are also highly-sought after for their trade-mark groovy, techy house productions, with their tunes being supported by Fatboy Slim, Sister Bliss, Stonebridge, DONS & many more. 

THE PERSUADERS - (Stylus Records) With their loyal following, years of gigs all over the capital including many a rocking boat party on the Thames, The Persuaders have now turned their talents to production, with their first release Faces (with Tim Cullen) already being supported by none other than Stonebridge and Sonny Wharton. 

SARAH HOLDER - (SHEBANG!) returning fresh from SHEBANG! in Ibiza, Sarah's sets are a show-stopping mix of combine the uplifting, banging and dirty making her a firm favourite with partygoers. 

LAURA BROWN - Brixton's finest female DJ has a passion for house music that is second to none heralds a truly infectious energy behind the decks. 

MIKE FRY (We The Speakers/Bootleg Social) - Mike Fry will be getting you into the groove with his trademark feet-flirtin' techy beats.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2011)

*pulls up chair*


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2011)

LizzieCurious said:


> Living has been at the centre of Brixton nightlife for more than a decade,


 
Wasn't it closed for most of that?!


----------



## gabi (Jul 5, 2011)

lulz


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2011)

p.s. Lizzie- you need to be posting the thread in the 'noticeboard' forum, to avoid people having a pop (so much).

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/forums/95-Brixton-Noticeboard (your post also needs to be a 'monthly update' rather than an ad for a specific night)


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 5, 2011)

So is this now a spammer we can all lay into for cheap laughs, or will it be moved into the Brixton noticeboard forum where we all have to lay off?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 5, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> So is this now a spammer we can all lay into for cheap laughs, or will it be moved into the Brixton noticeboard forum where we all have to lay off?


Is that forum for spam then?


----------



## Onket (Jul 5, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> So is this now a spammer we can all lay into for cheap laughs, or will it be moved into the Brixton noticeboard forum where we all have to lay off?


 
Getting complicated, isn't it. You can even advertise ebay sales in the 'noticeboard' forum!


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> So is this now a spammer we can all lay into for cheap laughs, or will it be moved into the Brixton noticeboard forum where we all have to lay off?


That's about the gist of it. This is a discussion forum, and the noticeboard is, well, a noticeboard. 

Clubs can't post up a stream of seperate threads for each event though.

*moves thread


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2011)

Lizzie: please read our rules before posting any further updates, in particular:



> 1. One thread per campaign/business - e.g. If you're promoting a local campaign, club or business, please add all subsequent updates to the one thread. If it's an event please describe it rather than slap up a huge flyer with no words and it is not permissible to shunt up a vast pageful of spammy text.


----------

